# Jetseal in stock now - 5th October 2007



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Just to let you guys know. 

Jetseal is back in stock now 

Sorry for the delays. 

Johnny


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Wahoo, at last 

Cheers


----------

